# Inline co2 mist



## Tylermn93 (26 Feb 2015)

i have an up Aqua co2 inline diffuser hooked up right after the output tubing starts and I increased the bubble count today and I noticed a big mist coming out of my output lily pipe. I just wanted to check with you guys who use inline diffusers to make sure this is right. whenever I look at pictures of high tech tanks I never see a co2 mist? It's very fine bubbles it's not a big deal but after I i redid my tubing on my Eheim filter I put the diffuser right after the filters output I thought that would reduce the mist I guess?


----------



## Andy Thurston (26 Feb 2015)

Hi up inline is on the outlet and i get mist check the pics in this link and you can just see it in my profile pic too


----------



## Dan-CR4 (26 Feb 2015)

yep I get a mist with my inlines.


----------



## Martin in Holland (26 Feb 2015)

Many turn off the CO2 for a while, before taking pictures of their tank, this way there are will be no mist.


----------



## Tylermn93 (26 Feb 2015)

Thanks for the replies yeah I just wanted to make sure something wasn't wrong I mean there's always a mist coming out at 2-3 bps but now that my plant mass has increased (tank is 36x18x18) 50 us gallons I upped the bubbles count to where it's hard to exactly count the bps and the mist has grown I guess you could say which makes sense


----------



## Andy Thurston (26 Feb 2015)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/andys-60l-cube.31194/page-8#post-375248
Forgot link


----------



## parotet (26 Feb 2015)

Hi all

I realized that I got more mist using my inline co2 diffuser in the following situations:

- at the beginning of the Co2 injection (during the first minutes it is really incredible, afterwards it doesn't look so misty)
- when the ceramic part is dirt
- at the end of the co2 injection (not sure if it is just co2 mist or also o2 bubbles from plants)

... and yes, I take the pictures during the 1.5 hours in which the co2 is off and the lights on, actually the best moment to enjoy the tank!

Jordi


----------



## EnderUK (26 Feb 2015)

You can always think of the benifits. You can see the reactor is working. You can see were the CO2 is going in the tank and if there's dead spots.


----------



## kirk (26 Feb 2015)

I agree I've finally settled on a ufo diffuser and get a very fine mist. I hate the look of the diffuser being white but not the mist I quite like it, all the brilliant scapes at aquaJardin in glos done by edd and Stuart have had this diffuser and they take there tanks to shows. 

The inline diffuser  your using is good I had mad plant growth with one of those,if I hadn't gone and got a ufo I would have gone for the one you have.


----------



## Sarpijk (1 Mar 2015)

I would love you to share a link to this *ufo* diffuser! Its performance sounds just  out of this world!


----------



## kirk (1 Mar 2015)

When I get back from rugby, I'll stick s pic up for you.


----------



## Andris87 (1 Mar 2015)

If you wouldn't like to see the mist you should use a reactor instead of an atomizer


----------



## kirk (1 Mar 2015)

best I've found for a mist so far.   When I first put it in the tank there were a few larger bubbles.  After a few days they reduce to a mist from the whole disk. Cheers kirk.


----------



## kirk (1 Mar 2015)

Andris87 said:


> If you wouldn't like to see the mist you should use a reactor instead of an atomizer


I like the mist myself as I said.  I like knowing that my Co2 is going around the tank a drop checker is only a guide, with a mist a can sit on my butt the other side of the room knowing my co2 is on and doing its job.


----------



## kirk (1 Mar 2015)

This is it with lights on right now. Lavly mist.


----------



## Sarpijk (1 Mar 2015)

Thanks KIrk! Personally for a 60 litre tank I use the Hagen Elite mini mod with the co2 fed through one of these located in the mini's chamber.


----------



## kirk (1 Mar 2015)

Looks good mate. Thing is if it's working as you would like it's one to keep. My tanks 60 ltr too.  Do you have a journal started or planned?


----------



## Sarpijk (1 Mar 2015)

Not as of yet mate! I promise to present my tank in due time!


----------



## kirk (1 Mar 2015)

Sarpijk said:


> Not as of yet mate! I promise to present my tank in due time![/quote .


 look forward to it.


----------



## Carl Whitbread (20 Mar 2015)

EnderUK said:


> You can always think of the benifits. You can see the reactor is working. You can see were the CO2 is going in the tank and if there's dead spots.


That is a really good point & well worth a note to any newbies seeking guidance


----------



## Carl Whitbread (20 Mar 2015)

Andris87 said:


> If you wouldn't like to see the mist you should use a reactor instead of an atomizer


bear in mind that if you go with a reactor your output flow from your filter will drop significantly. I have lots of experience in this area. I have recently stopped using my Up inline and bought a Sera Reactor. Yes I got  a nice clear tank but not long before I had a massive BBA outbreak and my filter is a 1450lph output on my 180 litre tank. My output flow was not high enough in fact I should have had 2 of these filters but sadly I don't have the space or money etc


----------



## Carl Whitbread (20 Mar 2015)

Tylermn93 said:


> i have an up Aqua co2 inline diffuser hooked up right after the output tubing starts and I increased the bubble count today and I noticed a big mist coming out of my output lily pipe. I just wanted to check with you guys who use inline diffusers to make sure this is right. whenever I look at pictures of high tech tanks I never see a co2 mist? It's very fine bubbles it's not a big deal but after I i redid my tubing on my Eheim filter I put the diffuser right after the filters output I thought that would reduce the mist I guess?


It's often referred to as the 7Up effect


----------



## Tylermn93 (21 Mar 2015)

So i actually recieved my sera 500 reactor couple days ago and its been incredible. With my old up aqua inline diffuser i had to switch it out every month or so with a clean one and it required alot more bps on my 190 liter tank. There is indeed reduced flow out of my eheim 2073 but i also have a hydor koralia 240gph powerhead which is giving me a perfect amount of flow. I also have a hydor inline heater installed too keep in mind. So far so good im ooving this reactor im really impressed.


----------



## Carl Whitbread (29 Mar 2015)

You def have to watch the flow. I bought the Sera 1000 model for my 180 L tank, but suffered greatly with BBA as I had ignored the golden rule of x 10. I would have needed  a very large filter to power mine so now I am left with two choices, 1 buy a more powerful pump and plumb it in standalone or 2 sell it and raise some money............. At this moment in time I am considering selling it. At least  can spot any dead sppots with my 7up effect and the inline is easier to clean but I do have my tank in a weird place so everything is always a pain to get to


----------



## Carl Whitbread (29 Mar 2015)

EnderUK said:


> You can always think of the benifits. You can see the reactor is working. You can see were the CO2 is going in the tank and if there's dead spots.


I 100% agree and belive that I have also said the same thing - Great minds think alike


----------



## Carl Whitbread (29 Mar 2015)

kirk said:


> This is it with lights on right now. Lavly mist.


But I have mine cming out of the spray bar so I don't it that bad


----------



## kirk (29 Mar 2015)

Not tried a spraybar on this set up yet, alot of people have great results that way.  It would have to be a very nice glass one though if I go for that method.


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 Mar 2015)

kirk said:


> Not tried a spraybar on this set up yet, alot of people have great results that way.  It would have to be a very nice glass one though if I go for that method.


have a look at the pics in the link in my post #6 on page 1 of this thread theres plenty mist in there
pest snails are a pita with my glass spraybar they get stuck in the holes acrylic one with less but bigger holes would be better


----------



## Tylermn93 (30 Mar 2015)

Yes there was a drop in flow with my sera 500 and i renistalled my nano koralia powerhead and ive noticed great changes in my tank. Everything is growing verylush for the first time and for the oast couple of days ive been considering switching out my lily pipe for a spraybar that came with my eheim 2073. Not so sure what im gonna do yet reason being is right where my lily pipe is some of the flowcis blowing directly onto my one rotala bush which is making that one plant blow in the water which has been an annoyance.


----------

